# Fire belly toad spawn in pictures



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Currently have fire belly toad spawn / tadpoles developing, thought I would share the pictures with you...

Here they are in amplexus....










First spawn...










A day later....










Close up....










Might not have time to keep this updated, but you can follow progress here... Breeding Fire Bellied Toads (In pictures)


----------

